# SW QLD Herping Trip Part 4 - Snakes



## -Matt- (Feb 25, 2010)

These are the snakes we encountered on our trip. Unfortunatly we didn't see a great deal and only one managed to escape without a photo but it was the only live Western Brown Snake that we came across.
Would also be interested in hearing any records of just how far west Coastal Carpet pythons have been found?

Spotted Black Snake _Pseudechis guttatus_
This was the most common elapid we encounted and they varied in colour greatly.








Juvenile.








Black example.








Mulga Snake _Pseudechis australis_








Different mulga.








Myall Snake _Suta suta_




Brown Tree Snake _Boiga irregularis_
Would also be interested to hear just how far west these guys have been found?








And a picture of vast nothingness!




Emu's were very common and the majority of them had chicks tagging along behind their dads.








Budgies were also common especially around water holes where they would mix with cockateils and form huge flocks.








Thanks.


----------



## womapyth (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like you had a great trip. Thanks for the pictures.

I have read a queensland museum book that gives the record of specimen finds, including distribution. If you could track it down it might answer your coastal how far west question.


----------



## jamgo (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice picts........................I have seen coastals to about bollon 120km west of st george.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 27, 2010)

jamgo said:


> Nice picts........................I have seen coastals to about bollon 120km west of st george.



Thanks jamgo - we found a road kill coastal about 50km east of Charleville.


----------



## moloch05 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice pics, Matt. I love seeing big flocks of budgies swirling around waterholes. Were there large flocks of woodswallows about as well? Flock Bronzewings?

That first Spotted Black was so strange.

Regards,
David


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks David
Woodswallows were common but only in small flocks. I never once saw a bronzewing but there were large flocks of diamond doves about.

We actually mistook that first spotted black for a mulga when we came across it, photos just don't justify the orange specks on it either.


----------

